# Newcastle: the jewel in the north.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Newcastle looks surprisingly good. Great mixture of architectural styles and very urban. Yet another British city to visit in the future....


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Newcastle looks surprisingly good. Great mixture of architectural styles and very urban. Yet another British city to visit in the future....


Newcastle is not a high-rise city, but what it does have is an almost perfectly intact Georgian city core - called_* Grainger Town.*_ In fact, *Grey* *Street,* which runs down towards the river from the *Grey* Monument, is often cited as one of Britain's finest streetscapes.

Plus Newcastle has very easy access to _*Northumberland *_- a particularly beautiful english county - with miles of sandy coastline, castles, lovely, characterful market towns and the wild and rugged Northumberland National Park. It is also not too far to the scottish borders, and to Edinburgh and Glasgow. :cheers:


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Lovely pictures of an amazing city, i think most are surprised by its intact georgian city center! my favourite part of the city is the mixture of architecture and juxtaposition around the bridges over the Tyne.


----------



## Newcastle Historian (Jul 5, 2006)

Excellent re-launch Jane 

We have discussed your previous version of this thread over on the NEWCASTLE METRO AREA FORUM, a fair few times in the past.

I have therefore just posted (on our 'Admin Thread') a LINK to this new version of the thread, here . . .

*http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=108706289&postcount=1221* 

Once again, a great thread Jane with many super photos. Some of the photos are of places and areas of our great City and Region that we have not featured recently on the Newcastle Forum itself.

Cheers,
:cheers:


----------



## MetaCRNL (Feb 26, 2012)

Never realised newcastle was that nice, impressive.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

MetaCRNL said:


> Never realised newcastle was that nice, impressive.


Yes, Newcastle has one of the most handsome and attractive city centres in Britain - and sandy beaches within easy reach; as well as access to Northumberland - perhaps the most attractive county in England.


----------



## Newcastle Historian (Jul 5, 2006)

openlyJane said:


> _Tynemouth sits, literally, at the mouth of the River Tyne as it enters The North Sea, about 8 miles from Newcastle city centre.
> 
> If I was to live in Newcastle, *Tynemouth* is where I'd live; that is if I didn't live in the suburb of *Jesmond* near to the city centre:_



Tynemouth is a good place to live, very good in fact. Haven't lived there myself, but have spent a lot of time there with friends who have lived there.

However *Jesmond* is just the "best" of places to live, if you like the 'impossible combination' of many top quality bustling amenities of all sorts at all times, alongside a kind of serene peace and tranquillity.

Yes, a contradiction - I know - but Jesmond seems to manage it :lol: and I grew up there and have lived there off and on since then, but sadly not at present.

_I feel a move of house coming on . . ._

Looking forward to your next set of photos, and feel free (Jane / anyone) to visit us over on the Newcastle Forum.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

My son has just discovered Ouseburn - and loves it there. I'd like to explore there too.
I'm back in Newcastle in July - hopefully with more updates. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ We will wait to see those updates, Jane


----------



## stevekeiretsu (Sep 25, 2011)

great photos from a magnificent city. 

never lived there but lived fairly nearby and spent a good chunk of time there on mates' sofas. not been back for too long, this thread made me miss it!


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

We should pay Jane to visit more cities so that we can see the results here.


----------



## rychlik (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like an incredible city.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_I've just returned from another short trip to the interesting and lovely city of Newcastle. 
The sun shone; my son graduated; and I got to explore a new area of the city - *Ouseburn Valley *- an old industrial valley surrounding a small river which empties into The River Tyne. It is a developing and regenerating area of artists' studios; authentic pubs, a small urban farm; live music etc...... just minutes walk from some of the main touristic locations in the city centre - and yet a world away....
There are many other images too; I will post them all over the next day or so - and I will post them in the order in which they were taken:
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Some more tomorrow......_


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing work!!! Well done!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)




----------



## Somnifor (Sep 6, 2005)

Great photos! Earlier today I was looking at Newcastle, Liverpool and Manchester on Google Earth. As far as British cities go, London gets the bulk of the attention in the US but I get the impression that the northern cities are really underappreciated gems.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Yes, they really are..... and each of those three cities that you mention is quite distinctive, and different from each other.

Newcastle has a whole section of town that it comprised of unified Georgian street-scape, and the distinctiveness of the seven bridges over The River Tyne.
It also has Roman and medieval remains.

Manchester has a great range of significant Victorian buildings & some very interesting new builds. It also has a historic & unique area of warehouses, mills, canals & railway viaducts that is called Castlefield.

Liverpool was once the second city of the British Empire and its buildings reflect that. It has some monumental & iconic buildings; and its waterfront, dock system and other areas of the city have World Heritage Status. It also has a handsome Georgian area which is quite distinctive in feel to the rest of the city.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_*Ouseburn Valley*_ - _a developing and regenerating former industrial area surrounding a river valley, just minutes walk away from the city centre:
_




























_The view from the entrance of Ouseburn Valley - back towards the city:_

























_There will be more* Ouseburn Valley* pictures in a while. I visited once just briefly ( above) one evening - but then returned in the day time the next day ( to follow)


_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_The River Tyne has seven distinctive Bridges:_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_My son was graduating from Newcastle University...._


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

_Then back to *Ouseburn Valley:*_











_There is a great little community urban farm:_



















_A great live music venue and pub, called *The Cluny:*
_


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

*The Angel Of the North*_ at Gateshead marks the entrance and exit to/from Tyneside:
_



_I do hope to visit Newcastle again. My son is considering moving back in the New Year - plus there is still *lots *to explore....
_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great updates in the typical _OpenlyJane style_! kay:


----------



## No Opinion (Jun 2, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic photos. From a banished northerner, thank you so much for making me homesick!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

lovely pictures!!!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank you very much for this wonderful pictures.


----------



## Newcastle Historian (Jul 5, 2006)

Jane,

Sorry to see that all your photos on this thread have gone.

Hope you are well,

Regards,
NH.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Cannot see the images unfortunately.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Nightsky said:


> Cannot see the images unfortunately.


You can see some of my Newcastle photos on my 'British Cities' thread - link below in my signature list. This is an old, now redundant thread.


----------

